# Post op Cesarean Section with Knot in Incision



## kansasrhit2009 (Aug 15, 2012)

Family Practice Clinic Note:

The patient presents and complains of a couple sites that are different on her incision.  She had a cesarean section approximately 3 weeks ago.  It is sore on the right side.  She complains of pain.  She is having to take Motrin and Norco for that.   
O:	Skin edges are all approximated nicely.  There is one spot just to the left of midline that shows one area of a little bit of “proud tissue”.  It is about 3 mm long.  This is treated with silver nitrate.  She tolerated that well.  On the right side the little lump I can feel I think is subcutaneous sutures knot.   
A:	1.  	SUBCUTANEOUS KNOT IN PFANNENSTIEL INCISION.   
	2.  	SMALL AREA OF PROUD TISSUE.   
P:	Use the silver nitrate as noted.  Reassured her on the incision otherwise.  At this point I do not think there is any evidence of a stitch abscess or extrusion.  Did give her a prescription for more of her Motrin 800 mg #90 one refill 1 p.o. t.i.d. with food as needed.  She will followup at 2 months for a routine postpartum exam.  Just reassured her there is no dehiscence apparent.   


How would you code with a CPT code?

For the ICD 9 I have-----674.34 and 701.5 but for the CPT code?


----------

